# Bobcat Sweeper



## jhakarter

Hey, I have a couple questions. First I am not looking to fully get into parking lot sweeping, just offer it to the commercial snow accts that i do. So being I have a bobcat I was wondering if that might work. I see bobcat has a sweeper attachment(one that looks like it holds the debris for you, instead of the sweeper attachment that just pushes it infront of you). Has anyone used this attachment? How does it do? Does it leave the lot clean, is it really slow or not to bad? I realize a sweeper machine would be the quickest way more likely, but most of the lots I do are smaller parking lots, however they are pretty high traffic and also get sanded so hence the reason for sweeping. If anyone could shed some light on this that would be great. I did look back on older posts, but there isnt much activity in this section so thought i would see if anyone has any different or new views on this. Thanks


----------



## buckwheat_la

i use the JD version of the collection sweeper you are talking about, and so far have been very happy with it, we do some larger parking lots in the spring/summer with it, and the only disadvantage IMO is that it doesn't do the water, but it has advantages too, i get into really tight areas including loading docks and cart cages with mine. i have also taken mine up onto sidewalks, and i adapted mine so i could use it during the winter to push snow out in front of me. sounds like a great investment, although i well let you in on a secret, the JD sweeper/collector is way cheaper


----------



## jhakarter

do you have a link to the JD sweeper/collector system you are using? Thanks


----------

